
Trump has the right strategy on Beijing. As a Chinese dissident, I’d know - robg
https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/trump-has-the-right-strategy-on-beijing-as-a-chinese-dissident-id-know/2019/08/30/2579b5ba-ca81-11e9-8067-196d9f17af68_story.html
======
mywittyname
Given the President's actions and statements vis-a-vis horrible dictatorships
around the world, I strongly doubt that any of his actions are intended to
benefit persecuted minorities in China. If anything, that's probably one of
the aspects of China he deeply admires and appreciates.

I favor tougher treatment of China in trade talks and generally approve of how
they are being dealt with. But let's not pretend the President or any of his
administration would ever do anything out of a sense of altruism.

~~~
_bxg1
Exactly. Trump and Xi are two of a kind, which is the only reason they're
locking horns. It just so happens that he may be doing some incidental good in
the process.

------
president
Finally, a non-partisan political article in the mainstream media. It seems
the China issue is going to be the one thing that can actually unite
Americans, much like after 9/11\. For anybody wondering how bad the issue is,
I would recommend watching this interview with a former CCP insider (now
turned Chinese fugitive):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cwXifDaCjE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cwXifDaCjE).

~~~
scohesc
Honestly, it's kind of refreshing to be able to read a headline article about
Trump that isn't "Trump is god!" or "he's the physical embodiment of the
antichrist!".

I think the author is correct in assuming that the current Chinese government
will do anything in it's power to advance itself - and it looks like they're
trying to do what someone else was doing back in the 1930's and 40's with
putting ethnic and religious minorities in "re-education" camps.

China is just having an easier time with it because they're a larger country
with hundreds of millions of people - meaning they don't have to take over
countries near it to gather more people to rally to their cause.

------
_bxg1
> Trump appears to understand innately the hooliganism and brutality at the
> heart of the CCP

He understands those things because he'd probably do the same thing given the
opportunity. Treating most of the other (major) world leaders in 2019 as bad-
faith actors makes for terrible foreign policy, but when it comes to China,
it's exactly what's needed.

